# How to plant a tree, Golden style....



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's an excellent Landscaper!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Goldens are great helpers!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's a helper right there...


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

To give credit where credit is due, Addy is also a great reader..
We have a neighborhood "take book, leave a book" box at the end of the road and Addy just loves to carry my books.......
It's a good 1/2 mile track and now she sits in front of the box expectantly, I am afraid I already read all the books so we just keep taking a leaving the same one


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

_furiously takes notes_ Fabulous technique!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> To give credit where credit is due, Addy is also a great reader..
> We have a neighborhood "take book, leave a book" box at the end of the road and Addy just loves to carry my books.......
> It's a good 1/2 mile track and now she sits in front of the box expectantly, I am afraid I already read all the books so we just keep taking a leaving the same one
> View attachment 884667
> ...


Wow! She's probably got a bigger vocabulary than I do....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's quite the helper and so pretty!


----------

